# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Κόμβος στο Νέο Ηράκλειο

## Errikos

Καλημέρα σας, ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο AWMN. Έχω αρκετό διαθέσιμο εξοπλισμό και αρκετά καλή τεχνογνωσία, λόγω σπουδών. Ποιά είναι η διαδικασία; Μένω στο Νέο Ηράκλειο και έχω οπτική επαφή με τον χρήστη bikyugo, βλέπω φάτσα κάρτα από το μπαλκόνι μου το πιάτο.
Από που μπορώ να αρχίσω το διαβασμα για το τι θα χρειαστεί;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## dazyraby

Καταχώρησε την θέση σου στο wind.awmn.net και διάβασε τους οδήγους στο helpdesk. Mετά πες μας τις απορίες σου (αν έχεις).Καλως όρισες και καλή αρχή ...

----------


## Daemon

Καλώς ήρθες και από εμένα, έχω ένα ελεύθερο Interface. Αν έχουμε οπτική (έχω προς ορισμένα σημεία του Ηρακλείου), ευχαρίστως να κάνουμε ένα Link. Καταχώρησε μόνο τη θέση σου, για να δούμε που ακριβώς είσαι. Εύχομαι καλά και πολλά LINKS!

----------


## Errikos

Η θέση μου είναι αυτή που φαίνεται από στον κόμβο Erk (#17639). Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο bikyugo δεν έχει ελεύθερες συνδέσεις. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο σε εκείνη την περιοχή;
Ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας!

----------


## marius

Ανέβασε και καμία Φωτογραφία στην Wind για να δούμε την οπτική σου

----------


## Errikos

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ανέβασα φωτογραφίες. Στα ανατολικά το κίτρινο σπίτι με το παραβολικό κάτοπρτο που κοιτάει προς τα κάτω είναι λογικά ο bikyugo.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17639

Δοκίμασα με το ALFA AWUS036H 1watt εκπομπή με 5dbi omni (του 3 ευρου) με 6 μέτρα καλώδιο ομοαξονικό (του 5 ευρου) με αυτοσχέδιο παραβολικό κάτοπτρο από εδώ http://www.freeantennas.com/projects...surfer_Pic.JPG (λέει οτι δίνει ~10-12 db αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αν όντως) και έπιασα, δοκιμάζοντας κάθετη και οριζόντια πόλωση ~35 Access points αλλά κανένα AWMN... Αν και θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή παλιότερα να έπιανα ένα awmn, μέσα απο το δωμάτιό μου! Αν το συναντήσω πάλι θα σας πω την ζεύξη.
Τι άλλο πρεπει να κάνω τώρα?!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Edit: Με ένα tpLink wn322G (20dbm εκπομπή) και με wok Antenna ένα παλιό σουρωτήρι που μοιάζει με GRID PARABOLIC σε monitor mode πιάνω πακέτα από awmn. Συσκεκριμένα αυτό:
BSSID STATION PWR Rate Lost Packets Probes
(not associated) 00:4F:62:0F:AA: D7 179 0- 1 13 236 awmn 8125

Πρέπει να είναι πακέτα από ppetrop προς stoympio, γιατί ταιριάζει και στην κατεύθυνση που έχω στραμμένο το (ας το πούμε!) κάτοπτρο...

Edit2 Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες με το κάτοπτρο του ppetrop για καλύτερη αντίληψη... (δεν το είχα προσέξει γιατί κρυβόταν πίσω από τις δύο αλουμινένιες καμινάδες...)

Αν μπορέσει ο ppetrop κάπως να με συνδέσει στο access point του stoympio (αυτό γίνεται με repeat?), νομίζω οτι από εκει και πέρα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ εύκολα.... απέχουμε περίπου 10 μέτρα!
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&sub...8&b_node=17639

Συνημμένο 23402

Συνημμένο 23401

----------


## Errikos

Τελικά τι μπορώ να κάνω για να συνδεθώ; Υπόστηρίζεται κάποια λειτουργία repeating ή τρώει πολύ bandwidth σε αυτόν που κάνει το repeat και συνήθως αποφεύγεται από την κοινότητα;
Να επικοινωνήσω με τον ppetrop και τι να του προτείνω; ΕΠειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία από το τί συνηθίζεται, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε λίγο;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Tolis77

Στειλε mail απο το wind στους κοντινους σου (σε αοσους διαθετουν ap)
Μαλλον θα χρειαστεις bullet2 και grid κεραια. (η κατι σχετικo)
Υποθετω οτι ενδιαφερεσαι για client και οχι για backbone.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> Ανέβασα φωτογραφίες. Στα ανατολικά το κίτρινο σπίτι με το παραβολικό κάτοπρτο που κοιτάει προς τα κάτω είναι λογικά ο bikyugo.
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17639


Δυστυχώς οι φωτογραφίες σου δε φαίνονται. Μπορείς να τις ξανανεβάσεις;

Οι κεραίες με τις οποίες κάνεις σάρωση είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλες. Είναι πιο πιθανό τα σκέτα rubberάκια να έχουνε μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από τις κατασκευές που έχεις κατασκευάσει.

Πάντως, αν βρίσκεται άλλος συνδεδεμένος κόμβος στα 10 μέτρα τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να μη χρειάζεται καν να κάνεις σάρωση! Μπορείς να πετάξεις καλώδιο και να συνδεθείτε ενσύρματα. Το είχα κάνει παλιότερα (μέχρι που μετακόμισε) σε κόμβο που βρισκόταν στα 50 μέτρα (δύο πολυκατοικίες δίπλα). Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι να ΜΗ χρησιμοποιήσεις κάλώδιο FTP με θωρακισμένα βύσματα γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των γειώσεων των δύο σπιτιών να είναι αρκετά μεγάλη ώστε να σου καρβουνιάσει το καλώδιο.

----------


## Errikos

Καλημέρα,
Σίγουρα δεν φαίνονται; Μπήκα από δύο διαφορετικά pc (που δεν είχα ξαναμπεί στην σελίδα για λόγους cache ) και μου τις έβγαζε κανονικά. Αν έχουν και άλλοι πρόβλημα τις ξαναανεβάζω (μπορώ να σου τις στείλω με pm αν θες.)
Έχω και μια Omni 18dbi, μάλλον αυτή θα είνα καλύτερη για scan. Πάντως σήμερα που το έψαξα λιγάκι, δυστυχώς από τις πλευρές που έχω καλή οπτική δεν υπάρχει κανένα AP για αρκετά χιλιόμετρα. Αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση με βλέπω να ανεβαίνω ταράτσα (θα προτιμούσα να το αποφύγω να μην έχω προβλήματα με γείτονες, άλλωστε είμαι 4ο όροφο, έχω καλή θέα)
Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, έχω 2 ρουτεράκια με DD-WRT και αρκετά πισια για ταράτσα. Πιθανότατα θα πάρω και μια Grid παραβολική antenna, αλλά λέω πρώτα να δω προς τα που θα συνδεθω και αν θα χρειαστεί να ανέβω ταράτσα (οπότε χρειάζομαι και άλλο εξοπλισμο, PoA κουτιά, ίσως και ιστό.. κτλ) ώστε να τα πάρω όλα μαζί. Με ενδιαφέρει αρχικά για client να εξοικειωθώ πρώτα με το δίκτυο, τους κανόνες του και γενικά την κοινότητα και μετα να αναβαθμιστώ σε backbone.
Επίσης έχω αρκετά καλή εξοικείωση με Linux... 

Καλώδιο δυστυχώς δεν παίζει, γιατί είναι στην άλλη πλευρά σταυροδρομίου (είμαστε διαγώνια απέναντι) οπότε δύσκολο...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Errikos

(Offtopic, τουλάχιστον έγινα Πλαγκτόν, το αμοιβάδα δεν παλευόταν!)
Έκανα scan με την 18dbi και τhn alpha κάρτα δικτύου και από το μπαλκόνι έπιασα κάποια AP AWMN (μαζί με άλλα 96!) 
Το ένα ειναι το awmn-11984-se από αγία παρασκευή!! και το άλλο δεν λέει κωδικό, απλά awmn
Τα παρακάτω:

MAC Address Vendor SSID Channel RSSI Security Network Type Speed First Seen Last Seen 
00:02:6f:33:ba:07 Senao International Co., Ltd. awmn 7 -100 None Access Point 11 12:54:27 μμ 12:54:27 μμ 
00:02:6f:49:d9:9b Senao International Co., Ltd. awmn-11984-se 9 -83 None Access Point 1 12:54:54 μμ 12:54:54 μμ 

Now what?!

----------


## Errikos

Sorry, τώρα είδα για ποιές φωτό λέτε, εγώ νόμιζα για αυτές που είχα ανεβάσει στο wind. Τις ξαναανεβάζω εδώ.
Συνημμένο 23429Συνημμένο 23430

----------


## bedrock2

Welcome φίλε erriko!!!

Αν χρειαστείς καμία βοήθεια σχετικά με τους γύρω κόμβους spidy - stoympio επικοινώνησε μαζί μου. Εγώ είμαι κάτοχος του κόμβου bedrock node 4483 στα 600 μέτρα από εσένα...

----------


## dazyraby

σε παρακαλώ άλλαξε τα σε Ελληνικά .....

----------


## Errikos

EΕυχαριστώ!
Λοιπόν, δυστυχώς ο προσανατολισμός των μπαλκονιών μου κοιτάει προς περιοχές που δεν υπάεχουν APs. Η μία λύση είναι κάπως να συνδεθώ στον client ppetrop. Είναι αυτό εφικτό και αν ναι με ποιό τρόπο; 
Η άλλη λύση είναι να ανέβω ταράτσα οπου οι δυνατότητες είναι πολύ περισσότερες. Εσείς τι προτείνετε;
Προσωπικά όπως είπα θα προτιμούσα να εξαντλήσω σε πρώτη φάση οτι μπορώ να κάνω από τα μπαλκόνια και μετά να ανέβω ταράτσα.
Υπάρχει δυνατότητα κάπως να επεκτείνει το AP του stoympio ο ppetrop και αν ναι πως;

----------


## bedrock

Δυστυχώς μόνο να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο ap μπορείς. Εκτός αν βρεις άλλο τρόπο με τον ppetrop.(repeater , ap at his site κτλπ)

Πάντως αν θες να ασχοληθείς έντονα, η ταράτσα προσφέρεται για καλύτερες και δυνατότερες συγκινήσεις!

----------


## Errikos

Λοιπον, νέα από το μέτωπο!
Ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και έστησα στα γρήγορα την omni 18dBi που έχω, κατέβασα καλώδιο μέχρι το μπαλκόνι μου και μετά με επέκταση USB ... τελος πάντων πιάνω τα ακόλουθα δίκτυα 

00:02:6f:33:ba:07 Senao International Co., Ltd. awmn 7 -57 None Access Point 11 5:23:21 μμ 5:25:26 μμ 0.00000 , 0.00000
00:0b:85:03:74:f0 Cisco Systems awmn 8125 2 -58 None Access Point 11 5:23:24 μμ 5:25:22 μμ 0.00000 , 0.00000
00:02:6f:49:d9:9b Senao International Co., Ltd. awmn-11984-se 9 -56 None Access Point 1 5:23:20 μμ 5:25:26 μμ 0.00000 , 0.00000
00:02:6f:40:9f:1a Senao International Co., Ltd. Awmn-6275 10 -69 None Access Point 1 5:23:26 μμ 5:25:09 μμ 0.00000 , 0.00000

Με το awmn συνδέθηκα, και πήρα την διεύθυνση 10.37.60.37
με Gateway 10.37.60.1
DHCP 10.37.56.1
DNS 10.37.60.1
και 10.37.67.10

To θέμα είναι οτι δνε ξέρω που είναι το AP. Δεν έχει όνομα!Ούτε το gateway που χτύπησα στον ff λέει κάτι εκτός από It works!
Έχω συνδεθεί κανονικά στο δίκτυο; Τώρα τι μπορώ να κάνω; Από που να αρχίσω; 

Υ.Γ:Δεν έχω καμία ψευδαίσθηση οτι είναι αποδεκτός ο εξοπλισμός μου. Απλά θέλω λίγο να μπω στο κλίμα ώστε και να ασχοληθώ μετά με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη όρεξη αλλά και να δώσω πιο εύκολα λεφτά για καλύτερο εξοπλισμο (που άλλωστε δεν είναι πολλά). Από την ταράτσα μου έχω πάρα πολυ καλή οπτική, με βλέπω όταν ξεψαρώσω να στήνω ένα γερό backbone, αν δεν με κυνηγήσουν οι γείτονες.

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση, επειδή δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο internet... Είναι δυνατόν να έχεις μια εξωτερική κεραία και να συνδέσεις πάνω της πολλά router - κάρτες δικτύου με κάποιο τρόπο ή κάποιο αντάπτορα; (Δεν εννοώ παραβολική με πολλαπλά feeder, εννοώ είτε yagi είτε omni με ένα σημείο σύνδεσης...) 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ανυπομονώ να εξερευνήσω τις δυνατότητες του δικτύου!

----------


## marius

Ο κόμβος στον οποίο έχεις συνδεθεί είναι ο awmn-1 δηλαδή ο dti, 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1 και κανονικά πρέπει να έχεις συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο.

----------


## bedrock

Όπως είπε και ο φίλος marius έχεις συνδεθεί πλέον κανονικά πάνω στον κόμβο DTI.!!! Θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις κάποια άλλη κεραία διότι η εν λόγω βρομίζει πολύ το ήδη κουρασμένο φάσμα των 2,4 GHZ. Το it works που σου έβγαλε είναι η αρχική page ενός apache web server που τρέχει σ' αυτήν την ip o DTI. Τώρα για εξοπλισμό εξαρτάται για το τι θες να κάνεις. Είτε αυτό λέγεται client είτε κόμβος! Πάντως κατεμέ ο προτεινόμενος εξοπλισμός είναι λύση τ΄που embedded (βλέπε mikrotik routerboard, alix board). Ούτε πολλά μηχανικά μέρη αλλά και μικρή κατανάλωση.

----------


## Errikos

Ναι το γνωρίζω, το έγραψα άλλωστε στο post μου... Τώρα είμαι μεταξύ πιάτου και grid. Το πιάτο θέλει DIY Feeder; Επειδή έχω ήδη κάποια DD-wrt router μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά. Επίσης έχω ένα D-link 2100+
Για routerboard, αν και απότι κατάλαβα είναι η καλύτερη λύση, τα τσιγκουνεύομαι λιγάκι, σε πρώτη φάση πάντα. 
Τώρα που συνδέθηκα από που μπορώ να ξεκινήσω; Καναν VoIp server/ftp server/τρακερ που βρίσκω; Το φόροθμ είνα αυτό ή υπάρχει και άλλο από awmn πλευρα; 
Δώστε καμια σελίδα για διάβασμα ή καμια συμβουλή γιατί είμαι πλαγκτόν ακόμα και δεν έχω ιδέα από που να ξεκινήσω!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pasific

www.asxetos.awmn

----------


## bedrock

Υπάρχει το www.sip.awmn και επίσης μπορείς να μπεις στο wind.awmn και να πας στο υπηρεσίες και να shortareis τα είδη των υπηρεσιών που τρέχουν στο δίκτυο. Από κει και πέρα υπάρχει το dc++ hub του δικτύου, torrent trackers, υπηρεσίες επίβλεψης, IM εξυπηρετητές και άλλααα πολλά....

----------


## chrismarine

http://asxetos.awmn έχει αρκετές υπηρεσίες δες !

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις την κεραία σου το συντομότερο δυνατό! Αυτή που έχεις εκπέμπει... παντού. Ό,τι κεραία και αν πάρεις, φρόντισε να είναι >= 23dBi

----------


## Errikos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, τώρα λείπω εκτός αθηνών, θα τα δω οταν επιστρέψω. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω μια yagi 16dbi, γιατί έχω περίεργους γείτονες και δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με γκρίνιες και τσακωμούς στην πολυκατοικία. Η yagi που λέω άνετα περνιέται για τηλεόρασης. Έχει εύρος κύριου λοβού 30 μοίρες οριζόντια και κάθετα, εξαιρετική αντοχή για εξωτερικό χώρο και αέρηδες και νερά και Front/back ratio 18db. Είναι καλή για το δίκτυο ή πάλι θα δημουργώ πρόβλημα;

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι καλή επιλογή η Yagi. Είναι 5 φορές χειρότερη από ένα πιάτο ή μια grid 24άρα. Και είναι πολύ ακριβή για αυτά που προσφέρει, και δε θα συνδέεσαι όσο καλά θα μπορούσες, και θα ενοχλείς περισσότερο. Φαντάσου ότι ένα πιάτο έχει λοβό μικρότερο από 10 μοίρες. Επίσης, αν κάποια στιγμή θελήσεις να γίνεις κόμβος η yagi θα σου είναι εντελώς άχρηστη. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πας σε grid 24άρα που μοιάζει μάλλον περισσότερο με κεραία τηλεόρασης. Η καλύτερη επιλογή σε τιμή, απόδοση, αναβαθμισιμότητα όμως είναι σίγουρα πιάτο/feeder..

----------


## Errikos

Καθώς περιμένω για την καινούρια μου κεραία, είπα να αρχίσω να κάνω δοκιμές με ένα linuxoκουτο. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ, να γίνω Associated
Το iwconfig μου βγάζει αυτό:

wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:"awmn"
Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=20 dBm
Retry long limit:7 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff

και δεν παίρνει IP από τον dhclient...
Απο windows έπαιρνα μια χαρά! 
Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Errikos

Καλημέρα, έστησα τον κόμβο στην ταράτσα τελικά. Συνδέθηκα με τον κόμβο dti.
Που ξεκινάω τώρα; Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως ρυθμίζουμε το DNS ώστε όταν χτυπάω μια διεύθυνση awmn να δρομολογει την κίνηση στο router για το awmn. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, όταν αποτυγχάνει το DNS αίτημα να το στέλνει σε άλλον DNS server; 
Με διευθύνσεις IP πάντως βλέπω κανονικά το δίκτυο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## papashark

10.0.0.1 βάλε για πρώτο

Για δεύτερο ελπίζω να έχει κάποιον ο ίδιος ο dti να σου δώσει.

----------

